# August Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a new month and time for a new contest.
Oceanside has picked * 'Just Beachy' *for the theme.
Goldens love everything about the beach so let's see all those golden's enjoying the beach!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, August 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in* this calendar year *are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.

Here are a couple of example pics from Oceanside.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are 2 more examples of fun beachy photos from Oceanside.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Not an ocean beach, but a river beach. This is my fav pic of Haylie. She loved swimming.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan’s first ever trip to the beach (Kiawah Island, SC). He so loves Adler. He really loved the ocean.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Beckett loves to fly high at the beach!


----------



## abee (11 mo ago)

I took my puppy to the beach for the first time in early July (Rosie's dog beach in Long Beach, CA). He definitely preferred rolling in the sand than going in the water. 










And this is from this past weekend. I took him to Huntington Dog Beach (Huntington, CA) early in the morning to celebrate turning 5 months old. It was just me and my dog so I couldn't get any pictures showing his face.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

abee said:


> I took my puppy to the beach for the first time in early July (Rosie's dog beach in Long Beach, CA). He definitely preferred rolling in the sand than going in the water.
> 
> View attachment 894712
> 
> ...


beckett loved rolling in the sand at Rosie’s dog beach too 😂 meanwhile his cousin Windsor (@goldielynn) was having a blast playing fetch in the water!


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Charlie - Port St. Joe Beach, FL.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

One of my favourite beach shots of Ruby, taken during her last vacation with us in Cape Hatteras. I was trying out a new lens, thankfully a waterproof one.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Good memories...


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Love all of these photos! A little jealous that I don’t have any good beach shots…


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Every beach, river, stream shot is a good one!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> Love all of these photos! A little jealous that I don’t have any good beach shots…


Time for a road trip


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Oceanside said:


> Time for a road trip


We're about to move to Chicago, so I should be able to get some good ones on the beach of Lake Michigan!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

ArkansasGold said:


> Love all of these photos! A little jealous that I don’t have any good beach shots…


Maybe next month we can have shots from Snow Capped Mountains...if you don't have any mountains or snow, just use a pile of white sand...and yes, I am being sarcastic!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> Every beach, river, stream shot is a good one!


How about a water bowl shot?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

FurdogDad said:


> How about a water bowl shot?


That might win for sure....no waves, sand, or surf...but pure Golden!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> That might win for sure....no waves, sand, or surf...but pure Golden!


Ok, here it is........


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max at Avila Beach, on the Central Coast of California.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Some Alberta "beaches"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My favourite beach bunny:


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis first time at the beach. He just wanted to get to the water! The weekend we adopted him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My beach Barnaby taken 20 years ago, still insisted on begging for treats even by the sea!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> My beach Barnaby taken 20 years ago, still insisted on begging for treats even by the sea!
> 
> View attachment 894844


Just a lovely picture of Barnaby!


----------



## kipdum (8 mo ago)

Montrose Dog Beach in Chicago!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie at the Outer Banks...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He looks great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Not an entry, love this picture,very poignant. Prints on the beach.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's lots of time for Just Beachy pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey at the lake.


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Not the beach, but practicing for those waves! Hoping to get Broggie to the beach for the first time before the contest ends!


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

FUReverGolden said:


> View attachment 895197


I know this is our Avatar ………. It’s my best beach picture. Bailey was 9/10
months old , Miami Beach , Florida. AKA. Salty Dog 🥰


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you entered your dog's * 'Just Beachy' *photo in this months contest?
Goldens love everything about the beach so let's see all those golden's enjoying the beach!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, August 22nd.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

An August day at the beach - is there anything better? Piper left, Tally right


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's running out to enter the * 'Just Beachy' *photo contest.
Goldens love everything about the beach so let's see all those golden's enjoying the beach!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 1 day left to enter the * 'Just Beachy' *photo contest.
Goldens love everything about the beach so let's see all those golden's enjoying the beach!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close shortly!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. Thanks for all the fun beach/water pics.
Please watch for the Voting Poll.


----------

